# Denmaker SAS Ligaen 27-30 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 24, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
27 Sep 19:30 Viborg FF - FC Vestsjaelland 2.35 3.30 3.10 +165 Viborg FF - FC Vestsjaelland 
28 Sep 17:00 Brondby IF - FC Copenhagen 3.40 3.30 2.20 +166 Brondby IF - FC Copenhagen 
29 Sep 15:00 Esbjerg FB - SonderjyskE 2.00 3.45 3.80 +168 Esbjerg FB - SonderjyskE 
29 Sep 18:00 Aalborg BK - AGF Aarhus 2.10 3.40 3.55 +168 Aalborg BK - AGF Aarhus 
29 Sep 20:00 Odense BK - FC Midtjylland 3.10 3.40 2.30 +134 Odense BK - FC Midtjylland 
30 Sep 20:00 FC Nordsjalland - Randers FC 2.25 3.35 3.25 +166


----------



## picksmachine (Sep 25, 2013)

Game is from Landspokal Cup 

*Bronshoj - Aarhus* 
pick: *Bronshoj +1*
          asian handicap


----------



## CaStRoF (Sep 25, 2013)

reason?


picksmachine said:


> Game is from Landspokal Cup
> 
> *Bronshoj - Aarhus*
> pick: *Bronshoj +1*
> asian handicap


----------



## picksmachine (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope to be draw or minimal lose for Bronshoj which would made bet VOID but......


----------

